

Basics of MRR for Subscription Businesses.  - skrish
http://blog.chargebee.com/mrr-subscription-businesses-saas-metrics-101/

======
skrish
Here is the tl;dr version of this.

Monthly Revenue report hides information about real health of subscription
business, whereas MRR provides better insight.

Any recurring line item, discount and tax are included in MRR calculation,
whereas one-time payments & credits are not.

